# [SOLVED] Skype -> Błąd w obliczeniach zmiennoprzecinkowych

## socek

Skompilowałem sobie skype'a najnowszego. Chciałem sobie włączyć i mi wyskakuje "Błąd w obliczeniach zmiennoprzecinkowych". Skompilowałem wersję starszą i to samo. Próbowałem usunąć .Skype ale to nic nie daje. Uruchomiałem jako root i nic.

Ma ktoś pomysł od czego to może być problem?

```
socek@mas ~ $ eix skype

[U] net-im/skype

     Available versions:  1.4.0.118!m 2.0.0.63!m (~)2.0.0.68!m {qt-static}

     Installed versions:  2.0.0.63!m(21:55:34 30.09.2008)(-qt-static)

     Homepage:            http://www.skype.com/

     Description:         A P2P-VoiceIP client
```

Last edited by socek on Wed Oct 01, 2008 4:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Crenshaw

emerge --info, to gdzie? wywal -O3 z flag i fast math jesli masz wlaczone

----------

## socek

Nie miałem tych flag. Teraz przekompilowuje qt, może pomoże.

```
mas socek # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc11 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_230_@_1.60GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 30 Sep 2008 20:06:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r8

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.26

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.gentoo.no/ http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri esd fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi minimal mmap mudflap nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp pam pcre perl pppd pulseaudio python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode utempter x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

EDIT: Tak mnie naszło. Mam procek Atom'a. On się zalicza do i686 prawda?

----------

## SlashBeast

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

flagi dla atoma.

----------

## Zwierzak

Skompilowałeś sobie Skype O_o, gratuluje zdolności lub kontaktów. Ja niestety aż do dzisiaj nie miałem dostępu do źródeł tego programu.

----------

## socek

@Zwierzak: Skrót myślowy, którym nikt inny się nie przejął.

@SlashBeast: po pierwsze, fajny awek. ^^

Po drugie, po dodaniu tych flag + przekompilowaniu Qt skype zadziałał. Dzięki.

----------

## SlashBeast

Co najmniej dziwne, przeca atom jest zgodny z 686, może nie tyle pomogło zmienienie flag co samo przebudowanie Qt?

----------

